# Rat water bottles



## AnthonyJ (Jul 4, 2009)

Good evening,

Does anybody know where to get the ends of the rat water bottles from? say to attach to the end of a coke bottler or similar? I'm on the south side of brisbane by the way.


Thanks in advance,


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jul 4, 2009)

Dont know about brissie but URS and Herp Shop sell them and can post them out to you.


----------



## wranga (Jul 4, 2009)

dont know about in brissy. but i get mine from a local produce store. so if you have a handy produce give them a try


----------



## Bax155 (Jul 4, 2009)

URS is the only place Ive found that sells the actual bung, herp shop sell them complete with bottle, once I start breeding rodents I plan on buying bungs from URS and using them in soft drink bottles!!


----------



## Bax155 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is the link to save you some time!!
Ultimate Reptile Suppliers - Online Shopping Cart - SPARE BUNG FOR RODENT WATER BOTTLES

Bax...


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 4, 2009)

do you know what size bottle they fit?

dont really want to buy the whole bottle itself, rather use a coke or water bottle or something.

cheers


----------



## blackthorn (Jul 4, 2009)

I have some that screw onto a standard bottle, like a coke bottle. But I can't remember the name of the brand. They have a rubber part on the inside where the metal tube goes through and then a plastic cap over the top which screws onto the bottle. If I can find any packaging from then I'll be able to tell you the brand, but I don't think I have any of the packets any more.


----------



## Bax155 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure dreadie as i havnt purchased any personally but I would say you would find a cheap bottle that would easily fit..


----------



## mungus (Jul 5, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> URS is the only place Ive found that sells the actual bung, herp shop sell them complete with bottle, once I start breeding rodents I plan on buying bungs from URS and using them in soft drink bottles!!



I would rather buy them from Herp Trader as URS charge a fortune for shipping and handling.
10 bugs c/w shipping is $55. Thats $5.50 each.
On herp trader their $6 a bung INCLUDING the bottle plus freight, which is normally 1/2 the price listed on URS.
Herp Trader is HEAPS cheaper and better to deal with than URS any day imo.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 5, 2009)

mungus said:


> I would rather buy them from Herp Trader as URS charge a fortune for shipping and handling.
> 10 bugs c/w shipping is $55. Thats $5.50 each.
> On herp trader their $6 a bung INCLUDING the bottle plus freight, which is normally 1/2 the price listed on URS.
> Herp Trader is HEAPS cheaper and better to deal with than URS any day imo.
> ...


 Im going to totally agree with Aleks on this,ive got most of mine from the Herpshop,they are cheaper,freight is cheaper.Anything i need reptile,rodent related comes from there...


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 5, 2009)

Try Chris at The Reptile Guys, they're in Brisbane (Aspley)


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 5, 2009)

mungus said:


> I would rather buy them from Herp Trader as URS charge a fortune for shipping and handling.
> 10 bugs c/w shipping is $55. Thats $5.50 each.
> On herp trader their $6 a bung INCLUDING the bottle plus freight, which is normally 1/2 the price listed on URS.
> Herp Trader is HEAPS cheaper and better to deal with than URS any day imo.
> ...



Cheers for that mungus. might give a ring around to some of the produce stores up my way and see what they have.


thanks for the help everybody


----------



## Bax155 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cheers Aleks, never looked that far into it, will keep in mind!!


----------



## mungus (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad I could help.
Placing an order tonight for a few things including the rat bottles.
As python73 said,
Cant fault the Herp Shop, always the cheapest prices and great service.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------

